

How to Evaluate Web Application Security Scanners - huseyint
https://www.mavitunasecurity.com/blog/how-to-evaluate-web-application-security-scanners-tools/

======
Termiux
Their webpage says they are security experts. I find that very hard to believe
given the fact that their website SSL certificate is NOT VALID.

I mean WTF and they are trying to give advice yeah sure...

~~~
yadazula
Are you sure about it? SSL certificate looks valid. I double check it from
here, it also says certificate is valid:
[https://sslcheck.globalsign.com/en_US/sslcheck?host=www.mavi...](https://sslcheck.globalsign.com/en_US/sslcheck?host=www.mavitunasecurity.com)

~~~
Termiux
Yes I'm sure click details on that link you sent, or check it out.

[https://sslcheck.globalsign.com/en_US/sslcheck?host=www.mavi...](https://sslcheck.globalsign.com/en_US/sslcheck?host=www.mavitunasecurity.com#80.84.53.138)

